# Hello Haunters!



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm Alton from West Seattle and I've run a walk-through haunt through my garage and attached sunroom for the last two years. I've tuned in here off and on to get ideas and education and now I've decided to join up. Thanks for the great site and all the great people who post their stories, projects, and ideas here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here...Have we meet before? Name sounds familiar?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Creeper, glad to have you here. Lots of ideas to be found here and the folks are just a nice bunch of people.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome creeper


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard (officially), Creeper.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

good to have you here. I am in Magnolia, we are like nieghbors. Hope your Halloween was great.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes!

Frighteners - I can't think of where we could have met but I guess it's possible.....

Scourge - Yep, I had a great one and I hope you did too. I'm glad to hear there are others in the area. As we get toward next Halloween I'll have to come see your next version.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy let the addiction flourish


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Howdy! Glad to see you have made it "official"
Great place and wonderful haunters abound!


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!!


----------

